

Curation and Algorithms - joubert
https://stratechery.com/2015/curation-and-algorithms/

======
teaneedz
> What is perhaps more interesting, though, is whether Twitter ought to pursue
> an algorithmic feed

When Twitter introduces a default algo driven home timeline, instead of
realizing that most of us power users are there because we want a raw reverse-
chronological feed that "we" curate, I will no doubt leave or allow my account
to become a zombie as my Facebook Profile has become these days.

A default algo driven timeline will be the final nail in the coffin for
Twitter.

~~~
macrael
I'll say though that I'm a fan of their new "While you were away" section. It
complements the unfiltered feed.

------
teaneedz
> What is perhaps more interesting, though, is whether Twitter ought to pursue
> an algorithmic feed

When Twitter imposes a default algo driven timeline, instead of realizing that
most of us power users are there because we want a raw reverse-chronological
feed of our choosing, I will probably leave Twitter - or let it become a
zombie account as my Facebook profile is today.

